# Alberta Bill 10 Encourages Discrimination And Bullying Of Children



## David Jeffrey Spetch

*Alberta Bill 10 Encourages Discrimination And Bullying Of Children

Amends RSA 2000 cS-3

3(1)* The School Act is amended by this section.
(3) Section 1(1) is amended by adding the following after
clause (b):

*(b.1)* “bullying” means repeated and hostile or demeaning
behaviour by an individual in the school community
where the behaviour is intended to cause harm, fear or
distress to one or more other individuals in the school
community, including *psychological harm or harm to an
individual’s reputation; 
*
The School Board and the government are already legally enforcing psychological harm upon children while openly supporting the harm of children and citizens reputations. This is a prime example of the government and the School Board themselves bullying children into becoming victims of a deliberate form of discrimination..

That Transsexuals and Transgender are legal and supported through school and in government is proof that the government and the school board are encouraging homosexuals to legally continue to discriminate heterosexuals. Some homosexuals go so far out of their way to deceive thus discriminate heterosexuals that they are even getting away with legally having their genital surgically mutilated to pretend to be the opposite sex that they are born which makes these homosexuals more convincing to discriminate heterosexuals with homosexual deceptions. The school board and the government supports discrimination against heterosexuality while they bully students into having to accept being discriminated against or further suffer more consequences.

This supports the humiliation of heterosexuals, the traumatization of heterosexuals, the degradation of heterosexuals, the discrimination of unsuspecting heterosexuals which is quite obviously bullying on the part of the government and on the part of the school board against our heterosexual children to be guinea pigs to be discriminated against by these homosexuals.

Because some homosexuals have a hard time accepting themselves for what they are, this is justification for the school board and the government to allow homosexuals to mentally, physically, emotionally harm heterosexuals with their every homosexual lie and deception?
Fact: "what makes a man a man is being born with a penis"

Fact "what makes a woman a woman is being born with a vagina"

Fact "what makes a homosexual a homosexual is that they have sex with those born with the same sex genital that they themselves are born with"

Fact "what makes a heterosexual a heterosexual is that we have sex with those born with the opposite sex genital we ourselves are born with".

The only people who try telling you different are homosexual activists which is what has opened the door and keeps the door wide open to continue to allow homosexuals to make a mockery out of heterosexuality with their every lie and deception and now it has infected our school systems as poor innocent children are being bullied into accepting being discriminated against or having to suffer the consequences for it. This is an outrage and quite obviously a door that needs to be slammed shut permanently.

 A homosexual wanting to be with a homosexual is one thing. A homosexual out to deceive thus discriminate heterosexuals is completely unacceptable

people who try telling you such as

"95% of homosexuals are born with a insufficient amount of the required or normal chemicals that are usually needed in the development process during pregnancy. This causes fetus's to develop insufficiently one way or the other that differs from their physical  attributes and development"

Is just another example of the excuses that homosexual activists will make up  to be able to continue to justify homosexuals to legally discriminate heterosexuals. How do heterosexuals have the right to have sex exclusively with those born with the opposite sex genital we ourselves are born with.when we have these types of homosexuals deceiving us? It's discrimination. The school board and the government are currently educating children with that it is ok to suffer the discrimination, the physical, psychological, and emotional abuse if you are a heterosexual. Of course the excuse used is that homosexuals have a hard time accepting themselves for what they are so heterosexuals deserve to be discriminated against and proof of this is that the government and the school board force on the public and innocent little children that transgender and transsexual is legal.

Transgender, transsexual are exactly the types of homosexuals that discriminate heterosexuals for our sexual orientation, and while also in deceiving / discriminating heterosexuals with these homosexual deceptions, are also encouraging other homosexuals to the same.

Our legislation(s) and school board(s) need to be cleaned up immediately for the well being and sanity of current and future generations of students as well all citizens being governed!

All procedures, surgeries and altercations must be made illegal for being used to make a person appear the opposite sex that they are born, as well discrimination against heterosexuality needs to be criminalized for the well being and sanity of current and future generations. Which quite obviously means that transgender and transsexual needs to be criminalized.

Homosexuals wanting to have sex with other homosexuals or even bisexuals are one thing, but homosexuals that discriminate heterosexuals with homosexual deceptions is unacceptable. That this type of homosexual behavior being currently deemed as acceptable in the school system or in government is unacceptable.

Homosexuals who have a hard time accepting themselves for what they are is no excuse for making legal the discrimination of heterosexuals. The age has come for homosexuals to have to legally respect heterosexuals for being heterosexual especially in our school systems as well homosexuals are going to have to start accepting themselves for what they are instead of making heterosexuals suffer discrimination for these homosexuals having a hard time accepting themselves for what they are in the first place!

Just think, how is their equality for heterosexuals to be heterosexual when we have these homosexuals going so far out of their way to deceive us that they are getting their genitals surgically mutilated along with all kinds of other altercations and procedures? There is no equality in that.

It's time to remove homosexual activist insanity from legislation and school systems.

I'm blown away that false claims of discrimination was all it took for homosexual activists to escalate their lies and deceptions upon legislation and forced into the minds of poor innocent children in the first place. This really is way beyond an outrage and needs to be corrected immediately.

love

David Jeffrey Spetch
Ps. Be good, be strong!

I'll also include more information that homosexual activists have used to deceive society down here: Only I'll bring up the relevance that homosexual activists deliberately left out

A hermaphrodite is naturally born with two genitals, if they choose too, could have a genital removed and still be left with a genital that they were *"naturally born with."*

A person born without a genital is neither male or female. They are obviously not a homosexual or a heterosexual. They would obviously not have the nerve endings that make up a genital therefore what sex they pretend to be is their own choice to make and is irrelevant to the fact that these people are not homosexual, not male, not female, not heterosexual because the fact remains that they are *not born with a sex genital*.


----------



## Tom Sweetnam

Anybody who's anti-homosexual child rape is on the queer bullying target list.


----------



## David Jeffrey Spetch

Tom Sweetnam said:


> Anybody who's anti-homosexual child rape is on the queer bullying target list.



 That wasn't about child rape, as an individual in my experience, being one who exposes homosexual activists for the liars and deceivers that they prove to be on the foundation of their every issue to do with their bias agenda has had me on the homosexual activist bullying target list including tonnes of stalkers, impersonators, etc attempting to shut me down by having me banned off of several sites, slander me up, hide me from the public as best they could..But I'll not quit until I succeed, the inevitable.

This one fills you right in,


love

David Jeffrey Spetch
Ps. Be good, be strong!


----------



## Ernie S.

Please! If you would like to start an intelligent discussion, could you try to write a coherent, grammatically correct post?

I'm afraid I couldn't make it past:


> Some homosexuals go so far out of their way to deceive thus discriminate heterosexuals that they are even getting away with legally having their genital surgically mutilated to pretend to be the opposite sex that they are born which makes these homosexuals more convincing to discriminate heterosexuals with homosexual deceptions.


----------



## David Jeffrey Spetch

Ernie S. said:


> Please! If you would like to start an intelligent discussion, could you try to write a coherent, grammatically correct post?
> 
> I'm afraid I couldn't make it past:
> 
> 
> 
> Some homosexuals go so far out of their way to deceive thus discriminate heterosexuals that they are even getting away with legally having their genital surgically mutilated to pretend to be the opposite sex that they are born which makes these homosexuals more convincing to discriminate heterosexuals with homosexual deceptions.
Click to expand...


If you knew what intelligence was, you wouldn't be begging me for such an explanation in the first place. That which you are attempting to label as incoherent is self explanatory.

My suggestion for you is eat lots of fish and perhaps in a few years you will begin to understand what intelligence is.before it is possible for you to genuinely offer an intelligent conversation.

love

David Jeffrey Spetch
Ps. Be good, be strong!


----------



## Ernie S.

Self explanatory? Perhaps if you used English, but I don't speak that language.


----------



## Politico

Ernie S. said:


> Self explanatory? Perhaps if you used English, but I don't speak that language.


Or at least not 20 rambling paragraphs.


----------



## David Jeffrey Spetch

It pleases me to know that me being so very thorough bother you that much to try and make it out to be rambling.

Thanks.

love

David Jeffrey Spetch
Ps. Be good, be strong!


----------



## Ernie S.

Proper English would help your credibility. Your poorly crafted, ungrammatical posts, while decipherable, given enough effort, hardly seem worthy of such effort. Are you, perhaps, not a native English speaker?


----------



## Ernie S.

And why, pray tell, would anyone want to watch you eat?


----------



## Politico

David Jeffrey Spetch said:


> It pleases me to know that me being so very thorough bother you that much to try and make it out to be rambling.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> love
> 
> David Jeffrey Spetch
> Ps. Be good, be strong!


Being unable to understand proper grammar and make your point in three paragraphs or less is nothing to be pleased about.


----------



## David Jeffrey Spetch

Ernie S. said:


> Proper English would help your credibility. Your poorly crafted, ungrammatical posts, while decipherable, given enough effort, hardly seem worthy of such effort. Are you, perhaps, not a native English speaker?



 If your brain is way too small to  understand something so simple as what I share all by yourself, understand that I share what I do (despite your reservations towards my choice of words) for the general public to understand and can't cater specially for the mentally defficient. 

Perhaps some day a five year old will explain what I share to you in a way that even you can understand.

Hang in there big guy.

love

David Jeffrey Spetch
Ps. Be good, be strong!


----------



## David Jeffrey Spetch

Ernie S. said:


> And why, pray tell, would anyone want to watch you eat?



Why don't you share with us all, why did you watch me eat?

love

David jeffrey Spetch
Ps. Be good, be strong!


----------



## David Jeffrey Spetch

Politico said:


> David Jeffrey Spetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> It pleases me to know that me being so very thorough bother you that much to try and make it out to be rambling.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> love
> 
> David Jeffrey Spetch
> Ps. Be good, be strong!
> 
> 
> 
> Being unable to understand proper grammar and make your point in three paragraphs or less is nothing to be pleased about.
Click to expand...


It pleases me to know that you feel that way because it reveals how desperate you are to make your pathetic delusions the issue because you are unable to contest the facts which reveal homosexual activists for the low life two faced discriminating liars and deceivers that they prove to be.

my pleasure.

love

David Jeffrey Spetch
Ps. be good, be strong!


----------



## Ernie S.

David Jeffrey Spetch said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> And why, pray tell, would anyone want to watch you eat?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you share with us all, why did you watch me eat?
> 
> love
> 
> David jeffrey Spetch
> Ps. Be good, be strong!
Click to expand...

Why did you post a video of you eating? Believe me sir, I didn't watch much of it.


----------



## Ernie S.

Just very clumsy sentence structure. Unsubscribed.


----------



## David Jeffrey Spetch

Ernie S. said:


> David Jeffrey Spetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> And why, pray tell, would anyone want to watch you eat?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you share with us all, why did you watch me eat?
> 
> love
> 
> David jeffrey Spetch
> Ps. Be good, be strong!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why did you post a video of you eating? Believe me sir, I didn't watch much of it.
Click to expand...


 Because for me it was good for a laugh and within the next couple of weeks of releasing the video of me eating, Jimmy Kimmel used the idea and ate pizza on stage.

love

David Jeffrey Spetch
Ps. Be good, be strong!


----------



## emilynghiem

David Jeffrey Spetch said:


> *Alberta Bill 10 Encourages Discrimination And Bullying Of Children
> 
> Amends RSA 2000 cS-3
> 
> 3(1)* The School Act is amended by this section.
> (3) Section 1(1) is amended by adding the following after
> clause (b):
> 
> *(b.1)* “bullying” means repeated and hostile or demeaning
> behaviour by an individual in the school community
> where the behaviour is intended to cause harm, fear or
> distress to one or more other individuals in the school
> community, including *psychological harm or harm to an
> individual’s reputation;
> *
> The School Board and the government are already legally enforcing psychological harm upon children while openly supporting the harm of children and citizens reputations. This is a prime example of the government and the School Board themselves bullying children into becoming victims of a deliberate form of discrimination..
> 
> That Transsexuals and Transgender are legal and supported through school and in government is proof that the government and the school board are encouraging homosexuals to legally continue to discriminate heterosexuals. Some homosexuals go so far out of their way to deceive thus discriminate heterosexuals that they are even getting away with legally having their genital surgically mutilated to pretend to be the opposite sex that they are born which makes these homosexuals more convincing to discriminate heterosexuals with homosexual deceptions. The school board and the government supports discrimination against heterosexuality while they bully students into having to accept being discriminated against or further suffer more consequences.
> 
> This supports the humiliation of heterosexuals, the traumatization of heterosexuals, the degradation of heterosexuals, the discrimination of unsuspecting heterosexuals which is quite obviously bullying on the part of the government and on the part of the school board against our heterosexual children to be guinea pigs to be discriminated against by these homosexuals.
> 
> Because some homosexuals have a hard time accepting themselves for what they are, this is justification for the school board and the government to allow homosexuals to mentally, physically, emotionally harm heterosexuals with their every homosexual lie and deception?
> Fact: "what makes a man a man is being born with a penis"
> 
> Fact "what makes a woman a woman is being born with a vagina"
> 
> Fact "what makes a homosexual a homosexual is that they have sex with those born with the same sex genital that they themselves are born with"
> 
> Fact "what makes a heterosexual a heterosexual is that we have sex with those born with the opposite sex genital we ourselves are born with".
> 
> The only people who try telling you different are homosexual activists which is what has opened the door and keeps the door wide open to continue to allow homosexuals to make a mockery out of heterosexuality with their every lie and deception and now it has infected our school systems as poor innocent children are being bullied into accepting being discriminated against or having to suffer the consequences for it. This is an outrage and quite obviously a door that needs to be slammed shut permanently.
> 
> A homosexual wanting to be with a homosexual is one thing. A homosexual out to deceive thus discriminate heterosexuals is completely unacceptable
> 
> people who try telling you such as
> 
> "95% of homosexuals are born with a insufficient amount of the required or normal chemicals that are usually needed in the development process during pregnancy. This causes fetus's to develop insufficiently one way or the other that differs from their physical  attributes and development"
> 
> Is just another example of the excuses that homosexual activists will make up  to be able to continue to justify homosexuals to legally discriminate heterosexuals. How do heterosexuals have the right to have sex exclusively with those born with the opposite sex genital we ourselves are born with.when we have these types of homosexuals deceiving us? It's discrimination. The school board and the government are currently educating children with that it is ok to suffer the discrimination, the physical, psychological, and emotional abuse if you are a heterosexual. Of course the excuse used is that homosexuals have a hard time accepting themselves for what they are so heterosexuals deserve to be discriminated against and proof of this is that the government and the school board force on the public and innocent little children that transgender and transsexual is legal.
> 
> Transgender, transsexual are exactly the types of homosexuals that discriminate heterosexuals for our sexual orientation, and while also in deceiving / discriminating heterosexuals with these homosexual deceptions, are also encouraging other homosexuals to the same.
> 
> Our legislation(s) and school board(s) need to be cleaned up immediately for the well being and sanity of current and future generations of students as well all citizens being governed!
> 
> All procedures, surgeries and altercations must be made illegal for being used to make a person appear the opposite sex that they are born, as well discrimination against heterosexuality needs to be criminalized for the well being and sanity of current and future generations. Which quite obviously means that transgender and transsexual needs to be criminalized.
> 
> Homosexuals wanting to have sex with other homosexuals or even bisexuals are one thing, but homosexuals that discriminate heterosexuals with homosexual deceptions is unacceptable. That this type of homosexual behavior being currently deemed as acceptable in the school system or in government is unacceptable.
> 
> Homosexuals who have a hard time accepting themselves for what they are is no excuse for making legal the discrimination of heterosexuals. The age has come for homosexuals to have to legally respect heterosexuals for being heterosexual especially in our school systems as well homosexuals are going to have to start accepting themselves for what they are instead of making heterosexuals suffer discrimination for these homosexuals having a hard time accepting themselves for what they are in the first place!
> 
> Just think, how is their equality for heterosexuals to be heterosexual when we have these homosexuals going so far out of their way to deceive us that they are getting their genitals surgically mutilated along with all kinds of other altercations and procedures? There is no equality in that.
> 
> It's time to remove homosexual activist insanity from legislation and school systems.
> 
> I'm blown away that false claims of discrimination was all it took for homosexual activists to escalate their lies and deceptions upon legislation and forced into the minds of poor innocent children in the first place. This really is way beyond an outrage and needs to be corrected immediately.
> 
> love
> 
> David Jeffrey Spetch
> Ps. Be good, be strong!
> 
> I'll also include more information that homosexual activists have used to deceive society down here: Only I'll bring up the relevance that homosexual activists deliberately left out
> 
> A hermaphrodite is naturally born with two genitals, if they choose too, could have a genital removed and still be left with a genital that they were *"naturally born with."*
> 
> A person born without a genital is neither male or female. They are obviously not a homosexual or a heterosexual. They would obviously not have the nerve endings that make up a genital therefore what sex they pretend to be is their own choice to make and is irrelevant to the fact that these people are not homosexual, not male, not female, not heterosexual because the fact remains that they are *not born with a sex genital*.



Hi David
I wonder if you can also draw the parallel
with people who claim to be nonreligious or areligious, nontheist or secular,
that indirectly "discriminate against" and promote bullying of those who are religious.

Does this same paradigm apply in that case?


----------



## David Jeffrey Spetch

emilynghiem said:


> David Jeffrey Spetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Alberta Bill 10 Encourages Discrimination And Bullying Of Children
> 
> Amends RSA 2000 cS-3
> 
> 3(1)* The School Act is amended by this section.
> (3) Section 1(1) is amended by adding the following after
> clause (b):
> 
> *(b.1)* “bullying” means repeated and hostile or demeaning
> behaviour by an individual in the school community
> where the behaviour is intended to cause harm, fear or
> distress to one or more other individuals in the school
> community, including *psychological harm or harm to an
> individual’s reputation;
> *
> The School Board and the government are already legally enforcing psychological harm upon children while openly supporting the harm of children and citizens reputations. This is a prime example of the government and the School Board themselves bullying children into becoming victims of a deliberate form of discrimination..
> 
> That Transsexuals and Transgender are legal and supported through school and in government is proof that the government and the school board are encouraging homosexuals to legally continue to discriminate heterosexuals. Some homosexuals go so far out of their way to deceive thus discriminate heterosexuals that they are even getting away with legally having their genital surgically mutilated to pretend to be the opposite sex that they are born which makes these homosexuals more convincing to discriminate heterosexuals with homosexual deceptions. The school board and the government supports discrimination against heterosexuality while they bully students into having to accept being discriminated against or further suffer more consequences.
> 
> This supports the humiliation of heterosexuals, the traumatization of heterosexuals, the degradation of heterosexuals, the discrimination of unsuspecting heterosexuals which is quite obviously bullying on the part of the government and on the part of the school board against our heterosexual children to be guinea pigs to be discriminated against by these homosexuals.
> 
> Because some homosexuals have a hard time accepting themselves for what they are, this is justification for the school board and the government to allow homosexuals to mentally, physically, emotionally harm heterosexuals with their every homosexual lie and deception?
> Fact: "what makes a man a man is being born with a penis"
> 
> Fact "what makes a woman a woman is being born with a vagina"
> 
> Fact "what makes a homosexual a homosexual is that they have sex with those born with the same sex genital that they themselves are born with"
> 
> Fact "what makes a heterosexual a heterosexual is that we have sex with those born with the opposite sex genital we ourselves are born with".
> 
> The only people who try telling you different are homosexual activists which is what has opened the door and keeps the door wide open to continue to allow homosexuals to make a mockery out of heterosexuality with their every lie and deception and now it has infected our school systems as poor innocent children are being bullied into accepting being discriminated against or having to suffer the consequences for it. This is an outrage and quite obviously a door that needs to be slammed shut permanently.
> 
> A homosexual wanting to be with a homosexual is one thing. A homosexual out to deceive thus discriminate heterosexuals is completely unacceptable
> 
> people who try telling you such as
> 
> "95% of homosexuals are born with a insufficient amount of the required or normal chemicals that are usually needed in the development process during pregnancy. This causes fetus's to develop insufficiently one way or the other that differs from their physical  attributes and development"
> 
> Is just another example of the excuses that homosexual activists will make up  to be able to continue to justify homosexuals to legally discriminate heterosexuals. How do heterosexuals have the right to have sex exclusively with those born with the opposite sex genital we ourselves are born with.when we have these types of homosexuals deceiving us? It's discrimination. The school board and the government are currently educating children with that it is ok to suffer the discrimination, the physical, psychological, and emotional abuse if you are a heterosexual. Of course the excuse used is that homosexuals have a hard time accepting themselves for what they are so heterosexuals deserve to be discriminated against and proof of this is that the government and the school board force on the public and innocent little children that transgender and transsexual is legal.
> 
> Transgender, transsexual are exactly the types of homosexuals that discriminate heterosexuals for our sexual orientation, and while also in deceiving / discriminating heterosexuals with these homosexual deceptions, are also encouraging other homosexuals to the same.
> 
> Our legislation(s) and school board(s) need to be cleaned up immediately for the well being and sanity of current and future generations of students as well all citizens being governed!
> 
> All procedures, surgeries and altercations must be made illegal for being used to make a person appear the opposite sex that they are born, as well discrimination against heterosexuality needs to be criminalized for the well being and sanity of current and future generations. Which quite obviously means that transgender and transsexual needs to be criminalized.
> 
> Homosexuals wanting to have sex with other homosexuals or even bisexuals are one thing, but homosexuals that discriminate heterosexuals with homosexual deceptions is unacceptable. That this type of homosexual behavior being currently deemed as acceptable in the school system or in government is unacceptable.
> 
> Homosexuals who have a hard time accepting themselves for what they are is no excuse for making legal the discrimination of heterosexuals. The age has come for homosexuals to have to legally respect heterosexuals for being heterosexual especially in our school systems as well homosexuals are going to have to start accepting themselves for what they are instead of making heterosexuals suffer discrimination for these homosexuals having a hard time accepting themselves for what they are in the first place!
> 
> Just think, how is their equality for heterosexuals to be heterosexual when we have these homosexuals going so far out of their way to deceive us that they are getting their genitals surgically mutilated along with all kinds of other altercations and procedures? There is no equality in that.
> 
> It's time to remove homosexual activist insanity from legislation and school systems.
> 
> I'm blown away that false claims of discrimination was all it took for homosexual activists to escalate their lies and deceptions upon legislation and forced into the minds of poor innocent children in the first place. This really is way beyond an outrage and needs to be corrected immediately.
> 
> love
> 
> David Jeffrey Spetch
> Ps. Be good, be strong!
> 
> I'll also include more information that homosexual activists have used to deceive society down here: Only I'll bring up the relevance that homosexual activists deliberately left out
> 
> A hermaphrodite is naturally born with two genitals, if they choose too, could have a genital removed and still be left with a genital that they were *"naturally born with."*
> 
> A person born without a genital is neither male or female. They are obviously not a homosexual or a heterosexual. They would obviously not have the nerve endings that make up a genital therefore what sex they pretend to be is their own choice to make and is irrelevant to the fact that these people are not homosexual, not male, not female, not heterosexual because the fact remains that they are *not born with a sex genital*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi David
> I wonder if you can also draw the parallel
> with people who claim to be nonreligious or areligious, nontheist or secular,
> that indirectly "discriminate against" and promote bullying of those who are religious.
> 
> Does this same paradigm apply in that case?
Click to expand...



You explain the relevance of your questioning to do with the foundation of this issue or take notice that you already reveal yourself to be so very desperately scrambling to try and make anything else the issue because you are unable to contest the facts which reveal homosexuals and homosexual activists for the liars, deceivers and discriminators that they prove to be as clearly demonstrated in the very composition beginning this very thread.!

You quite obviously demonstrate to not care anything  for respecting heterosexuality which is why you are so very weak and pathetic to try and make religion the issue when religion has absolutely nothing to do with the foundation of this issue again which is clearly demonstrated within the very composition beginning this very thread.

It is my pleasure to continue to fight for the well being and sanity of current and future generations and I also take great pleasure as well in pointing out homosexual activists many attempts of trying to make anything else the issue because they are not able to contest what fact reveals on the foundation of this issue with so much as a shred of validity!

All procedures, surgeries and altercations must be made illegal for being used to make a person appear the opposite sex that they are born, as well discrimination against heterosexuality needs to be criminalized for the well being and sanity of current and future generations. Which quite obviously means that transgender and transsexual needs to be criminalized.

love

David Jeffrey Spetch
Ps. Be good, be strong!


----------



## Nutz

.you are trying to have an intelligent conversation with a canadian?  Kick yourself!


----------



## emilynghiem

David Jeffrey Spetch said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David Jeffrey Spetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Alberta Bill 10 Encourages Discrimination And Bullying Of Children
> 
> Amends RSA 2000 cS-3
> 
> 3(1)* The School Act is amended by this section.
> (3) Section 1(1) is amended by adding the following after
> clause (b):
> 
> *(b.1)* “bullying” means repeated and hostile or demeaning
> behaviour by an individual in the school community
> where the behaviour is intended to cause harm, fear or
> distress to one or more other individuals in the school
> community, including *psychological harm or harm to an
> individual’s reputation;
> *
> The School Board and the government are already legally enforcing psychological harm upon children while openly supporting the harm of children and citizens reputations. This is a prime example of the government and the School Board themselves bullying children into becoming victims of a deliberate form of discrimination..
> 
> That Transsexuals and Transgender are legal and supported through school and in government is proof that the government and the school board are encouraging homosexuals to legally continue to discriminate heterosexuals. Some homosexuals go so far out of their way to deceive thus discriminate heterosexuals that they are even getting away with legally having their genital surgically mutilated to pretend to be the opposite sex that they are born which makes these homosexuals more convincing to discriminate heterosexuals with homosexual deceptions. The school board and the government supports discrimination against heterosexuality while they bully students into having to accept being discriminated against or further suffer more consequences.
> 
> This supports the humiliation of heterosexuals, the traumatization of heterosexuals, the degradation of heterosexuals, the discrimination of unsuspecting heterosexuals which is quite obviously bullying on the part of the government and on the part of the school board against our heterosexual children to be guinea pigs to be discriminated against by these homosexuals.
> 
> Because some homosexuals have a hard time accepting themselves for what they are, this is justification for the school board and the government to allow homosexuals to mentally, physically, emotionally harm heterosexuals with their every homosexual lie and deception?
> Fact: "what makes a man a man is being born with a penis"
> 
> Fact "what makes a woman a woman is being born with a vagina"
> 
> Fact "what makes a homosexual a homosexual is that they have sex with those born with the same sex genital that they themselves are born with"
> 
> Fact "what makes a heterosexual a heterosexual is that we have sex with those born with the opposite sex genital we ourselves are born with".
> 
> The only people who try telling you different are homosexual activists which is what has opened the door and keeps the door wide open to continue to allow homosexuals to make a mockery out of heterosexuality with their every lie and deception and now it has infected our school systems as poor innocent children are being bullied into accepting being discriminated against or having to suffer the consequences for it. This is an outrage and quite obviously a door that needs to be slammed shut permanently.
> 
> A homosexual wanting to be with a homosexual is one thing. A homosexual out to deceive thus discriminate heterosexuals is completely unacceptable
> 
> people who try telling you such as
> 
> "95% of homosexuals are born with a insufficient amount of the required or normal chemicals that are usually needed in the development process during pregnancy. This causes fetus's to develop insufficiently one way or the other that differs from their physical  attributes and development"
> 
> Is just another example of the excuses that homosexual activists will make up  to be able to continue to justify homosexuals to legally discriminate heterosexuals. How do heterosexuals have the right to have sex exclusively with those born with the opposite sex genital we ourselves are born with.when we have these types of homosexuals deceiving us? It's discrimination. The school board and the government are currently educating children with that it is ok to suffer the discrimination, the physical, psychological, and emotional abuse if you are a heterosexual. Of course the excuse used is that homosexuals have a hard time accepting themselves for what they are so heterosexuals deserve to be discriminated against and proof of this is that the government and the school board force on the public and innocent little children that transgender and transsexual is legal.
> 
> Transgender, transsexual are exactly the types of homosexuals that discriminate heterosexuals for our sexual orientation, and while also in deceiving / discriminating heterosexuals with these homosexual deceptions, are also encouraging other homosexuals to the same.
> 
> Our legislation(s) and school board(s) need to be cleaned up immediately for the well being and sanity of current and future generations of students as well all citizens being governed!
> 
> All procedures, surgeries and altercations must be made illegal for being used to make a person appear the opposite sex that they are born, as well discrimination against heterosexuality needs to be criminalized for the well being and sanity of current and future generations. Which quite obviously means that transgender and transsexual needs to be criminalized.
> 
> Homosexuals wanting to have sex with other homosexuals or even bisexuals are one thing, but homosexuals that discriminate heterosexuals with homosexual deceptions is unacceptable. That this type of homosexual behavior being currently deemed as acceptable in the school system or in government is unacceptable.
> 
> Homosexuals who have a hard time accepting themselves for what they are is no excuse for making legal the discrimination of heterosexuals. The age has come for homosexuals to have to legally respect heterosexuals for being heterosexual especially in our school systems as well homosexuals are going to have to start accepting themselves for what they are instead of making heterosexuals suffer discrimination for these homosexuals having a hard time accepting themselves for what they are in the first place!
> 
> Just think, how is their equality for heterosexuals to be heterosexual when we have these homosexuals going so far out of their way to deceive us that they are getting their genitals surgically mutilated along with all kinds of other altercations and procedures? There is no equality in that.
> 
> It's time to remove homosexual activist insanity from legislation and school systems.
> 
> I'm blown away that false claims of discrimination was all it took for homosexual activists to escalate their lies and deceptions upon legislation and forced into the minds of poor innocent children in the first place. This really is way beyond an outrage and needs to be corrected immediately.
> 
> love
> 
> David Jeffrey Spetch
> Ps. Be good, be strong!
> 
> I'll also include more information that homosexual activists have used to deceive society down here: Only I'll bring up the relevance that homosexual activists deliberately left out
> 
> A hermaphrodite is naturally born with two genitals, if they choose too, could have a genital removed and still be left with a genital that they were *"naturally born with."*
> 
> A person born without a genital is neither male or female. They are obviously not a homosexual or a heterosexual. They would obviously not have the nerve endings that make up a genital therefore what sex they pretend to be is their own choice to make and is irrelevant to the fact that these people are not homosexual, not male, not female, not heterosexual because the fact remains that they are *not born with a sex genital*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi David
> I wonder if you can also draw the parallel
> with people who claim to be nonreligious or areligious, nontheist or secular,
> that indirectly "discriminate against" and promote bullying of those who are religious.
> 
> Does this same paradigm apply in that case?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You explain the relevance of your questioning to do with the foundation of this issue or take notice that you already reveal yourself to be so very desperately scrambling to try and make anything else the issue because you are unable to contest the facts which reveal homosexuals and homosexual activists for the liars, deceivers and discriminators that they prove to be as clearly demonstrated in the very composition beginning this very thread.!
> 
> You quite obviously demonstrate to not care anything  for respecting heterosexuality which is why you are so very weak and pathetic to try and make religion the issue when religion has absolutely nothing to do with the foundation of this issue again which is clearly demonstrated within the very composition beginning this very thread.
> 
> It is my pleasure to continue to fight for the well being and sanity of current and future generations and I also take great pleasure as well in pointing out homosexual activists many attempts of trying to make anything else the issue because they are not able to contest what fact reveals on the foundation of this issue with so much as a shred of validity!
> 
> All procedures, surgeries and altercations must be made illegal for being used to make a person appear the opposite sex that they are born, as well discrimination against heterosexuality needs to be criminalized for the well being and sanity of current and future generations. Which quite obviously means that transgender and transsexual needs to be criminalized.
> 
> love
> 
> David Jeffrey Spetch
> Ps. Be good, be strong!
Click to expand...


Hi David
My apologies, and so sorry to give you the wrong impression.
Homosexuality and heterosexuality has to do with spirituality.
So yes I agree that religionizing it has nothing to do with resolving it, and yes it makes it worse.

I have found that the people reporting healing unwanted homosexual attractions use spiritual healing methods
based on forgiveness, and most require the concentrated form of prayer used in Christian deliverance and healing.

So as science proves this process of healing is natural,
we will get the religion out of the way and just show that this is pure energy and natural life forces restoring mind and body.

I have no gripes with you over that.

I was simply asking if you applied the same arguments
to your previous stances against religion and Christianity in particular.


----------



## emilynghiem

Nutz said:


> .you are trying to have an intelligent conversation with a canadian?  Kick yourself!


Regardless of his birth nationality or issues,
David is a sensitive soul struggling to make sense of some of
the conflicts he sees going on in the world. With people as
sensitive to truth and falseness as David, it is even more important
to offer consistent support. Otherwise the frustration and suffering
is intolerable, and nobody deserves to go through that alone.

I sympathize with David, have gone nearly nuts trying to resolve all
the messes with religion and politics we've been handed down.

And am happy to walk with him through settling these issues to his satisfaction,
until he is confident everything wrong has been addressed and righted.
I go through a lot of the same ups and downs, and so do others. David needs
to know he is not alone, and lots of people are trying to put the truth together cohesively!

This is a higher calling and it takes a lot more work and support to walk this path.
David is trying to answer this calling, and deserves all the help it takes to formulate working solutions.
He is plenty capable and just needs the right encouragement and support to finish this track.

Without support of peers, I am concerned the frustration level over denial in society is just too overwhelming and crazy making.  Why let these problems drive people crazy when we can focus on sane solutions? Of course, I support David and want to see him succeed in resolving these issues! This will help all other people experiencing similar conflicts, including me. So it helps everyone to address these problems and make society better off in the future!


----------



## Politico

David Jeffrey Spetch said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David Jeffrey Spetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> And why, pray tell, would anyone want to watch you eat?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you share with us all, why did you watch me eat?
> 
> love
> 
> David jeffrey Spetch
> Ps. Be good, be strong!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why did you post a video of you eating? Believe me sir, I didn't watch much of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because for me it was good for a laugh and within the next couple of weeks of releasing the video of me eating, Jimmy Kimmel used the idea and ate pizza on stage.
> 
> love
> 
> David Jeffrey Spetch
> Ps. Be good, be strong!
Click to expand...

You think Jimmy Kimmel saw your video. Bless your heart lol.


----------



## emilynghiem

Politico said:


> David Jeffrey Spetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because for me it was good for a laugh and within the next couple of weeks of releasing the video of me eating, Jimmy Kimmel used the idea and ate pizza on stage.
> 
> love
> 
> David Jeffrey Spetch
> Ps. Be good, be strong!
> 
> 
> 
> You think Jimmy Kimmel saw your video. Bless your heart lol.
Click to expand...


Dear David: It may be more of a psychic connection, that you were on the same vibe and did this around the same time. Even if you and "Jimmy Kimmel" didn't have conscious or direct exposure to each other, these "coincidences" happen more and more when you are operating at a higher level of spiritual awareness and connection with others, as I sense with you.

But others are not aware. It may seem like it. It just happens because we're all connected on some level, and these things are going to happen, more and more especially toward the end.

David did you read Celestine Prophecy?
One of the principles is that during the end times, more and more spiritual coincidences and connections
are going to happen, until these "coincidences" become commonplace and taken for granted.

Since it is clear to me you seek connection with people on this higher level,
be on the lookout. You will probably see more and more of these "connections" between people
and events escalating exponentially until we reach critical mass and feel we are "one" as a society and humanity
and not so separated after all.

Best wishes to you in the New Year, David!
Peace and God Bless! Keep up the good spirits
and please forgive any negative thoughts, ideas or barriers
that may get in your way on the path to true unified enlightenment and salvation for all people everywhere.

You are on this path, it is a tremendous experience,
with roller coaster ups and downs, so enjoy the ride and know you are not alone!


----------



## David Jeffrey Spetch

emilynghiem said:


> David Jeffrey Spetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David Jeffrey Spetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Alberta Bill 10 Encourages Discrimination And Bullying Of Children
> 
> Amends RSA 2000 cS-3
> 
> 3(1)* The School Act is amended by this section.
> (3) Section 1(1) is amended by adding the following after
> clause (b):
> 
> *(b.1)* “bullying” means repeated and hostile or demeaning
> behaviour by an individual in the school community
> where the behaviour is intended to cause harm, fear or
> distress to one or more other individuals in the school
> community, including *psychological harm or harm to an
> individual’s reputation;
> *
> The School Board and the government are already legally enforcing psychological harm upon children while openly supporting the harm of children and citizens reputations. This is a prime example of the government and the School Board themselves bullying children into becoming victims of a deliberate form of discrimination..
> 
> That Transsexuals and Transgender are legal and supported through school and in government is proof that the government and the school board are encouraging homosexuals to legally continue to discriminate heterosexuals. Some homosexuals go so far out of their way to deceive thus discriminate heterosexuals that they are even getting away with legally having their genital surgically mutilated to pretend to be the opposite sex that they are born which makes these homosexuals more convincing to discriminate heterosexuals with homosexual deceptions. The school board and the government supports discrimination against heterosexuality while they bully students into having to accept being discriminated against or further suffer more consequences.
> 
> This supports the humiliation of heterosexuals, the traumatization of heterosexuals, the degradation of heterosexuals, the discrimination of unsuspecting heterosexuals which is quite obviously bullying on the part of the government and on the part of the school board against our heterosexual children to be guinea pigs to be discriminated against by these homosexuals.
> 
> Because some homosexuals have a hard time accepting themselves for what they are, this is justification for the school board and the government to allow homosexuals to mentally, physically, emotionally harm heterosexuals with their every homosexual lie and deception?
> Fact: "what makes a man a man is being born with a penis"
> 
> Fact "what makes a woman a woman is being born with a vagina"
> 
> Fact "what makes a homosexual a homosexual is that they have sex with those born with the same sex genital that they themselves are born with"
> 
> Fact "what makes a heterosexual a heterosexual is that we have sex with those born with the opposite sex genital we ourselves are born with".
> 
> The only people who try telling you different are homosexual activists which is what has opened the door and keeps the door wide open to continue to allow homosexuals to make a mockery out of heterosexuality with their every lie and deception and now it has infected our school systems as poor innocent children are being bullied into accepting being discriminated against or having to suffer the consequences for it. This is an outrage and quite obviously a door that needs to be slammed shut permanently.
> 
> A homosexual wanting to be with a homosexual is one thing. A homosexual out to deceive thus discriminate heterosexuals is completely unacceptable
> 
> people who try telling you such as
> 
> "95% of homosexuals are born with a insufficient amount of the required or normal chemicals that are usually needed in the development process during pregnancy. This causes fetus's to develop insufficiently one way or the other that differs from their physical  attributes and development"
> 
> Is just another example of the excuses that homosexual activists will make up  to be able to continue to justify homosexuals to legally discriminate heterosexuals. How do heterosexuals have the right to have sex exclusively with those born with the opposite sex genital we ourselves are born with.when we have these types of homosexuals deceiving us? It's discrimination. The school board and the government are currently educating children with that it is ok to suffer the discrimination, the physical, psychological, and emotional abuse if you are a heterosexual. Of course the excuse used is that homosexuals have a hard time accepting themselves for what they are so heterosexuals deserve to be discriminated against and proof of this is that the government and the school board force on the public and innocent little children that transgender and transsexual is legal.
> 
> Transgender, transsexual are exactly the types of homosexuals that discriminate heterosexuals for our sexual orientation, and while also in deceiving / discriminating heterosexuals with these homosexual deceptions, are also encouraging other homosexuals to the same.
> 
> Our legislation(s) and school board(s) need to be cleaned up immediately for the well being and sanity of current and future generations of students as well all citizens being governed!
> 
> All procedures, surgeries and altercations must be made illegal for being used to make a person appear the opposite sex that they are born, as well discrimination against heterosexuality needs to be criminalized for the well being and sanity of current and future generations. Which quite obviously means that transgender and transsexual needs to be criminalized.
> 
> Homosexuals wanting to have sex with other homosexuals or even bisexuals are one thing, but homosexuals that discriminate heterosexuals with homosexual deceptions is unacceptable. That this type of homosexual behavior being currently deemed as acceptable in the school system or in government is unacceptable.
> 
> Homosexuals who have a hard time accepting themselves for what they are is no excuse for making legal the discrimination of heterosexuals. The age has come for homosexuals to have to legally respect heterosexuals for being heterosexual especially in our school systems as well homosexuals are going to have to start accepting themselves for what they are instead of making heterosexuals suffer discrimination for these homosexuals having a hard time accepting themselves for what they are in the first place!
> 
> Just think, how is their equality for heterosexuals to be heterosexual when we have these homosexuals going so far out of their way to deceive us that they are getting their genitals surgically mutilated along with all kinds of other altercations and procedures? There is no equality in that.
> 
> It's time to remove homosexual activist insanity from legislation and school systems.
> 
> I'm blown away that false claims of discrimination was all it took for homosexual activists to escalate their lies and deceptions upon legislation and forced into the minds of poor innocent children in the first place. This really is way beyond an outrage and needs to be corrected immediately.
> 
> love
> 
> David Jeffrey Spetch
> Ps. Be good, be strong!
> 
> I'll also include more information that homosexual activists have used to deceive society down here: Only I'll bring up the relevance that homosexual activists deliberately left out
> 
> A hermaphrodite is naturally born with two genitals, if they choose too, could have a genital removed and still be left with a genital that they were *"naturally born with."*
> 
> A person born without a genital is neither male or female. They are obviously not a homosexual or a heterosexual. They would obviously not have the nerve endings that make up a genital therefore what sex they pretend to be is their own choice to make and is irrelevant to the fact that these people are not homosexual, not male, not female, not heterosexual because the fact remains that they are *not born with a sex genital*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi David
> I wonder if you can also draw the parallel
> with people who claim to be nonreligious or areligious, nontheist or secular,
> that indirectly "discriminate against" and promote bullying of those who are religious.
> 
> Does this same paradigm apply in that case?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You explain the relevance of your questioning to do with the foundation of this issue or take notice that you already reveal yourself to be so very desperately scrambling to try and make anything else the issue because you are unable to contest the facts which reveal homosexuals and homosexual activists for the liars, deceivers and discriminators that they prove to be as clearly demonstrated in the very composition beginning this very thread.!
> 
> You quite obviously demonstrate to not care anything  for respecting heterosexuality which is why you are so very weak and pathetic to try and make religion the issue when religion has absolutely nothing to do with the foundation of this issue again which is clearly demonstrated within the very composition beginning this very thread.
> 
> It is my pleasure to continue to fight for the well being and sanity of current and future generations and I also take great pleasure as well in pointing out homosexual activists many attempts of trying to make anything else the issue because they are not able to contest what fact reveals on the foundation of this issue with so much as a shred of validity!
> 
> All procedures, surgeries and altercations must be made illegal for being used to make a person appear the opposite sex that they are born, as well discrimination against heterosexuality needs to be criminalized for the well being and sanity of current and future generations. Which quite obviously means that transgender and transsexual needs to be criminalized.
> 
> love
> 
> David Jeffrey Spetch
> Ps. Be good, be strong!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hi David
> My apologies, and so sorry to give you the wrong impression.
> Homosexuality and heterosexuality has to do with spirituality.
> So yes I agree that religionizing it has nothing to do with resolving it, and yes it makes it worse.
> 
> I have found that the people reporting healing unwanted homosexual attractions use spiritual healing methods
> based on forgiveness, and most require the concentrated form of prayer used in Christian deliverance and healing.
> 
> So as science proves this process of healing is natural,
> we will get the religion out of the way and just show that this is pure energy and natural life forces restoring mind and body.
> 
> I have no gripes with you over that.
> 
> I was simply asking if you applied the same arguments
> to your previous stances against religion and Christianity in particular.
Click to expand...


So you encourage homosexuals to discriminate heterosexuals while expecting heterosexuals to accept being discriminated against.

Pretty sick, filthy and disgusting Emily. you encourage the exact thing that the composition beginning this very thread gives heads up about.

There is no argument, when I address the foundation of primary North American and global issues I back my clams with fact.

truth is the garbage hat crumbles when pit vs. fact every time.

Beliefs are either falsified or verified by fact.

Opinion does not change the facts I share.

When it comes to fact, there is no argument, there is recognition of fact or ignorance towards fact.

Thanks for demonstrating deliberate ignorance with your every response homosexual activist Emily.


love

David Jeffrey Spetch
Ps. Be good, be strong!


----------



## emilynghiem

David Jeffrey Spetch said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David Jeffrey Spetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David Jeffrey Spetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Alberta Bill 10 Encourages Discrimination And Bullying Of Children
> 
> Amends RSA 2000 cS-3
> 
> 3(1)* The School Act is amended by this section.
> (3) Section 1(1) is amended by adding the following after
> clause (b):
> 
> *(b.1)* “bullying” means repeated and hostile or demeaning
> behaviour by an individual in the school community
> where the behaviour is intended to cause harm, fear or
> distress to one or more other individuals in the school
> community, including *psychological harm or harm to an
> individual’s reputation;
> *
> The School Board and the government are already legally enforcing psychological harm upon children while openly supporting the harm of children and citizens reputations. This is a prime example of the government and the School Board themselves bullying children into becoming victims of a deliberate form of discrimination..
> 
> That Transsexuals and Transgender are legal and supported through school and in government is proof that the government and the school board are encouraging homosexuals to legally continue to discriminate heterosexuals. Some homosexuals go so far out of their way to deceive thus discriminate heterosexuals that they are even getting away with legally having their genital surgically mutilated to pretend to be the opposite sex that they are born which makes these homosexuals more convincing to discriminate heterosexuals with homosexual deceptions. The school board and the government supports discrimination against heterosexuality while they bully students into having to accept being discriminated against or further suffer more consequences.
> 
> This supports the humiliation of heterosexuals, the traumatization of heterosexuals, the degradation of heterosexuals, the discrimination of unsuspecting heterosexuals which is quite obviously bullying on the part of the government and on the part of the school board against our heterosexual children to be guinea pigs to be discriminated against by these homosexuals.
> 
> Because some homosexuals have a hard time accepting themselves for what they are, this is justification for the school board and the government to allow homosexuals to mentally, physically, emotionally harm heterosexuals with their every homosexual lie and deception?
> Fact: "what makes a man a man is being born with a penis"
> 
> Fact "what makes a woman a woman is being born with a vagina"
> 
> Fact "what makes a homosexual a homosexual is that they have sex with those born with the same sex genital that they themselves are born with"
> 
> Fact "what makes a heterosexual a heterosexual is that we have sex with those born with the opposite sex genital we ourselves are born with".
> 
> The only people who try telling you different are homosexual activists which is what has opened the door and keeps the door wide open to continue to allow homosexuals to make a mockery out of heterosexuality with their every lie and deception and now it has infected our school systems as poor innocent children are being bullied into accepting being discriminated against or having to suffer the consequences for it. This is an outrage and quite obviously a door that needs to be slammed shut permanently.
> 
> A homosexual wanting to be with a homosexual is one thing. A homosexual out to deceive thus discriminate heterosexuals is completely unacceptable
> 
> people who try telling you such as
> 
> "95% of homosexuals are born with a insufficient amount of the required or normal chemicals that are usually needed in the development process during pregnancy. This causes fetus's to develop insufficiently one way or the other that differs from their physical  attributes and development"
> 
> Is just another example of the excuses that homosexual activists will make up  to be able to continue to justify homosexuals to legally discriminate heterosexuals. How do heterosexuals have the right to have sex exclusively with those born with the opposite sex genital we ourselves are born with.when we have these types of homosexuals deceiving us? It's discrimination. The school board and the government are currently educating children with that it is ok to suffer the discrimination, the physical, psychological, and emotional abuse if you are a heterosexual. Of course the excuse used is that homosexuals have a hard time accepting themselves for what they are so heterosexuals deserve to be discriminated against and proof of this is that the government and the school board force on the public and innocent little children that transgender and transsexual is legal.
> 
> Transgender, transsexual are exactly the types of homosexuals that discriminate heterosexuals for our sexual orientation, and while also in deceiving / discriminating heterosexuals with these homosexual deceptions, are also encouraging other homosexuals to the same.
> 
> Our legislation(s) and school board(s) need to be cleaned up immediately for the well being and sanity of current and future generations of students as well all citizens being governed!
> 
> All procedures, surgeries and altercations must be made illegal for being used to make a person appear the opposite sex that they are born, as well discrimination against heterosexuality needs to be criminalized for the well being and sanity of current and future generations. Which quite obviously means that transgender and transsexual needs to be criminalized.
> 
> Homosexuals wanting to have sex with other homosexuals or even bisexuals are one thing, but homosexuals that discriminate heterosexuals with homosexual deceptions is unacceptable. That this type of homosexual behavior being currently deemed as acceptable in the school system or in government is unacceptable.
> 
> Homosexuals who have a hard time accepting themselves for what they are is no excuse for making legal the discrimination of heterosexuals. The age has come for homosexuals to have to legally respect heterosexuals for being heterosexual especially in our school systems as well homosexuals are going to have to start accepting themselves for what they are instead of making heterosexuals suffer discrimination for these homosexuals having a hard time accepting themselves for what they are in the first place!
> 
> Just think, how is their equality for heterosexuals to be heterosexual when we have these homosexuals going so far out of their way to deceive us that they are getting their genitals surgically mutilated along with all kinds of other altercations and procedures? There is no equality in that.
> 
> It's time to remove homosexual activist insanity from legislation and school systems.
> 
> I'm blown away that false claims of discrimination was all it took for homosexual activists to escalate their lies and deceptions upon legislation and forced into the minds of poor innocent children in the first place. This really is way beyond an outrage and needs to be corrected immediately.
> 
> love
> 
> David Jeffrey Spetch
> Ps. Be good, be strong!
> 
> I'll also include more information that homosexual activists have used to deceive society down here: Only I'll bring up the relevance that homosexual activists deliberately left out
> 
> A hermaphrodite is naturally born with two genitals, if they choose too, could have a genital removed and still be left with a genital that they were *"naturally born with."*
> 
> A person born without a genital is neither male or female. They are obviously not a homosexual or a heterosexual. They would obviously not have the nerve endings that make up a genital therefore what sex they pretend to be is their own choice to make and is irrelevant to the fact that these people are not homosexual, not male, not female, not heterosexual because the fact remains that they are *not born with a sex genital*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi David
> I wonder if you can also draw the parallel
> with people who claim to be nonreligious or areligious, nontheist or secular,
> that indirectly "discriminate against" and promote bullying of those who are religious.
> 
> Does this same paradigm apply in that case?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You explain the relevance of your questioning to do with the foundation of this issue or take notice that you already reveal yourself to be so very desperately scrambling to try and make anything else the issue because you are unable to contest the facts which reveal homosexuals and homosexual activists for the liars, deceivers and discriminators that they prove to be as clearly demonstrated in the very composition beginning this very thread.!
> 
> You quite obviously demonstrate to not care anything  for respecting heterosexuality which is why you are so very weak and pathetic to try and make religion the issue when religion has absolutely nothing to do with the foundation of this issue again which is clearly demonstrated within the very composition beginning this very thread.
> 
> It is my pleasure to continue to fight for the well being and sanity of current and future generations and I also take great pleasure as well in pointing out homosexual activists many attempts of trying to make anything else the issue because they are not able to contest what fact reveals on the foundation of this issue with so much as a shred of validity!
> 
> All procedures, surgeries and altercations must be made illegal for being used to make a person appear the opposite sex that they are born, as well discrimination against heterosexuality needs to be criminalized for the well being and sanity of current and future generations. Which quite obviously means that transgender and transsexual needs to be criminalized.
> 
> love
> 
> David Jeffrey Spetch
> Ps. Be good, be strong!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hi David
> My apologies, and so sorry to give you the wrong impression.
> Homosexuality and heterosexuality has to do with spirituality.
> So yes I agree that religionizing it has nothing to do with resolving it, and yes it makes it worse.
> 
> I have found that the people reporting healing unwanted homosexual attractions use spiritual healing methods
> based on forgiveness, and most require the concentrated form of prayer used in Christian deliverance and healing.
> 
> So as science proves this process of healing is natural,
> we will get the religion out of the way and just show that this is pure energy and natural life forces restoring mind and body.
> 
> I have no gripes with you over that.
> 
> I was simply asking if you applied the same arguments
> to your previous stances against religion and Christianity in particular.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you encourage homosexuals to discriminate heterosexuals while expecting heterosexuals to accept being discriminated against.
> 
> Pretty sick, filthy and disgusting Emily. you encourage the exact thing that the composition beginning this very thread gives heads up about.
> 
> There is no argument, when I address the foundation of primary North American and global issues I back my clams with fact.
> 
> truth is the garbage hat crumbles when pit vs. fact every time.
> 
> Beliefs are either falsified or verified by fact.
> 
> Opinion does not change the facts I share.
> 
> When it comes to fact, there is no argument, there is recognition of fact or ignorance towards fact.
> 
> Thanks for demonstrating deliberate ignorance with your every response homosexual activist Emily.
> 
> 
> love
> 
> David Jeffrey Spetch
> Ps. Be good, be strong!
Click to expand...


Hi David: Sorry I am coming across the opposite to you.
I don't believe in any person or group bullying anyone else.

I believe in spiritual healing to remove the spirit of bullying
which is caused by unforgiveness.

I believe people are spiritually BORN the way we are
and spiritually change by free will, not by this ugly bullying.

Any change should be controlled by us, like my friend
who chose to change "his" body to express "her" female personality.
Or my friend who gave up his "fear" that he was transgender
and resolved his issues making him worry about being male and is okay now.
both decided on their own, not by bullying by anyone else which made it worse.

Forgiveness heals, so that is what I support, not bullying by coercion or exclusion/discrimination.

As for gay marriage, and pro gay and anti gay,
I believe both sides should respect each other's beliefs.
Since it is spiritual beliefs and process involved, this should
not be regulated or mandated by govt but remain free with people to work out without pressure.

There people who are naturally gay (who may or may not change, depending on their spiritual path in life) and unnatural cases caused by abuse that the
people themselves WANT to change. So it isn't all the same way for everyone.

So EITHER side, by pushing ONE WAY on the others is bullying wrongfully.

So the SAME WAY you disagree with discrimination and bullying
So do I disagree.

I actually AGREE with you such discrimination should stop.

I just happen to agree it should stop an ALL sides, not blaming one by the other!

Not sure if you are where I am with this.

Whatever words you were putting in my mouth, that perception of my views is presented backwards.
What you are complaining about is NOT what I am saying or believe in supporting. At all!
Sorry if that came across backwards.

Peace out.
Yours truly,
Emily


----------



## emilynghiem

David Jeffrey Spetch said:


> That Transsexuals and Transgender are legal and supported through school and in government is proof that the government and the school board are encouraging homosexuals to legally continue to discriminate heterosexuals. Some homosexuals go so far out of their way to deceive thus discriminate heterosexuals that they are even getting away with legally having their genital surgically mutilated to pretend to be the opposite sex that they are born which makes these homosexuals more convincing to discriminate heterosexuals with homosexual deceptions. The school board and the government supports discrimination against heterosexuality while they bully students into having to accept being discriminated against or further suffer more consequences.
> 
> This supports the humiliation of heterosexuals, the traumatization of heterosexuals, the degradation of heterosexuals, the discrimination of unsuspecting heterosexuals which is quite obviously bullying on the part of the government and on the part of the school board against our heterosexual children to be guinea pigs to be discriminated against by these homosexuals.
> 
> ...
> 
> BTW:
> RE: *Thanks for demonstrating deliberate ignorance with your every response homosexual activist Emily.*
> love
> 
> David Jeffrey Spetch
> Ps. Be good, be strong!



Dear David
BTW regarding "homosexual activist"

I believe in the therapy that reputable experts in healing have used to help
people who WANT to overcome "unwanted homosexual attractions"

Funny, most "homosexual activists" I know do NOT believe that
such cases of homosexuality can be healed spiritually.

David, it is funny you call me a "homosexual activist"
since I believe in spiritual healing that can cure not only
diseases like cancer, or mental illness like schizophrenia,
but can also cure sexual addictions and heal other
problems of abuse, and has been used to heal people
suffering from UNWANTED homosexual or transgender feelings
when these WERE NOT natural for them (although as many homosexuals
are NOT able to change even after undergoing healing prayer).

But David do you know any other "homosexual activist"
who is ACTIVELY promoting "spiritual healing" to heal
unwanted homosexual attractions that are not natural
but caused by abuse. I feel I am the only one promoting
spiritual healing, yet you lump me in with other "homosexual activists"

*Which ones promote spiritual healing to cure
cases of unnatural homosexuality caused by abuse?*

This is very strange to me.

I don't know any other "homosexual activists" pushing for
spiritual healing through Christian prayer and forgiveness therapy.

In fact, more of the homosexual activists are AGAINST
healing therapy and FEAR it is false or abusive. The real
healing that has worked to overcome unwanted homosexual
attractions or to heal people after sexual abuse
is based on FORGIVENESS not rejection.

*Is that why you are so confused?

Because you don't know that spiritual healing has
cured people of unwanted homosexual orientation?*

People Can Change - An alternative healing response to unwanted homosexual desires.
This was a link posted by Greenbean in a thread debating with Inevitable.

Here is the website for Dr. MacNutt who wrote a book on
"Can Homosexuality be Healed"
Christian Healing Ministries - Christian Healing Ministries


----------



## David Jeffrey Spetch

emilynghiem said:


> David Jeffrey Spetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David Jeffrey Spetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David Jeffrey Spetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Alberta Bill 10 Encourages Discrimination And Bullying Of Children
> 
> Amends RSA 2000 cS-3
> 
> 3(1)* The School Act is amended by this section.
> (3) Section 1(1) is amended by adding the following after
> clause (b):
> 
> *(b.1)* “bullying” means repeated and hostile or demeaning
> behaviour by an individual in the school community
> where the behaviour is intended to cause harm, fear or
> distress to one or more other individuals in the school
> community, including *psychological harm or harm to an
> individual’s reputation;
> *
> The School Board and the government are already legally enforcing psychological harm upon children while openly supporting the harm of children and citizens reputations. This is a prime example of the government and the School Board themselves bullying children into becoming victims of a deliberate form of discrimination..
> 
> That Transsexuals and Transgender are legal and supported through school and in government is proof that the government and the school board are encouraging homosexuals to legally continue to discriminate heterosexuals. Some homosexuals go so far out of their way to deceive thus discriminate heterosexuals that they are even getting away with legally having their genital surgically mutilated to pretend to be the opposite sex that they are born which makes these homosexuals more convincing to discriminate heterosexuals with homosexual deceptions. The school board and the government supports discrimination against heterosexuality while they bully students into having to accept being discriminated against or further suffer more consequences.
> 
> This supports the humiliation of heterosexuals, the traumatization of heterosexuals, the degradation of heterosexuals, the discrimination of unsuspecting heterosexuals which is quite obviously bullying on the part of the government and on the part of the school board against our heterosexual children to be guinea pigs to be discriminated against by these homosexuals.
> 
> Because some homosexuals have a hard time accepting themselves for what they are, this is justification for the school board and the government to allow homosexuals to mentally, physically, emotionally harm heterosexuals with their every homosexual lie and deception?
> Fact: "what makes a man a man is being born with a penis"
> 
> Fact "what makes a woman a woman is being born with a vagina"
> 
> Fact "what makes a homosexual a homosexual is that they have sex with those born with the same sex genital that they themselves are born with"
> 
> Fact "what makes a heterosexual a heterosexual is that we have sex with those born with the opposite sex genital we ourselves are born with".
> 
> The only people who try telling you different are homosexual activists which is what has opened the door and keeps the door wide open to continue to allow homosexuals to make a mockery out of heterosexuality with their every lie and deception and now it has infected our school systems as poor innocent children are being bullied into accepting being discriminated against or having to suffer the consequences for it. This is an outrage and quite obviously a door that needs to be slammed shut permanently.
> 
> A homosexual wanting to be with a homosexual is one thing. A homosexual out to deceive thus discriminate heterosexuals is completely unacceptable
> 
> people who try telling you such as
> 
> "95% of homosexuals are born with a insufficient amount of the required or normal chemicals that are usually needed in the development process during pregnancy. This causes fetus's to develop insufficiently one way or the other that differs from their physical  attributes and development"
> 
> Is just another example of the excuses that homosexual activists will make up  to be able to continue to justify homosexuals to legally discriminate heterosexuals. How do heterosexuals have the right to have sex exclusively with those born with the opposite sex genital we ourselves are born with.when we have these types of homosexuals deceiving us? It's discrimination. The school board and the government are currently educating children with that it is ok to suffer the discrimination, the physical, psychological, and emotional abuse if you are a heterosexual. Of course the excuse used is that homosexuals have a hard time accepting themselves for what they are so heterosexuals deserve to be discriminated against and proof of this is that the government and the school board force on the public and innocent little children that transgender and transsexual is legal.
> 
> Transgender, transsexual are exactly the types of homosexuals that discriminate heterosexuals for our sexual orientation, and while also in deceiving / discriminating heterosexuals with these homosexual deceptions, are also encouraging other homosexuals to the same.
> 
> Our legislation(s) and school board(s) need to be cleaned up immediately for the well being and sanity of current and future generations of students as well all citizens being governed!
> 
> All procedures, surgeries and altercations must be made illegal for being used to make a person appear the opposite sex that they are born, as well discrimination against heterosexuality needs to be criminalized for the well being and sanity of current and future generations. Which quite obviously means that transgender and transsexual needs to be criminalized.
> 
> Homosexuals wanting to have sex with other homosexuals or even bisexuals are one thing, but homosexuals that discriminate heterosexuals with homosexual deceptions is unacceptable. That this type of homosexual behavior being currently deemed as acceptable in the school system or in government is unacceptable.
> 
> Homosexuals who have a hard time accepting themselves for what they are is no excuse for making legal the discrimination of heterosexuals. The age has come for homosexuals to have to legally respect heterosexuals for being heterosexual especially in our school systems as well homosexuals are going to have to start accepting themselves for what they are instead of making heterosexuals suffer discrimination for these homosexuals having a hard time accepting themselves for what they are in the first place!
> 
> Just think, how is their equality for heterosexuals to be heterosexual when we have these homosexuals going so far out of their way to deceive us that they are getting their genitals surgically mutilated along with all kinds of other altercations and procedures? There is no equality in that.
> 
> It's time to remove homosexual activist insanity from legislation and school systems.
> 
> I'm blown away that false claims of discrimination was all it took for homosexual activists to escalate their lies and deceptions upon legislation and forced into the minds of poor innocent children in the first place. This really is way beyond an outrage and needs to be corrected immediately.
> 
> love
> 
> David Jeffrey Spetch
> Ps. Be good, be strong!
> 
> I'll also include more information that homosexual activists have used to deceive society down here: Only I'll bring up the relevance that homosexual activists deliberately left out
> 
> A hermaphrodite is naturally born with two genitals, if they choose too, could have a genital removed and still be left with a genital that they were *"naturally born with."*
> 
> A person born without a genital is neither male or female. They are obviously not a homosexual or a heterosexual. They would obviously not have the nerve endings that make up a genital therefore what sex they pretend to be is their own choice to make and is irrelevant to the fact that these people are not homosexual, not male, not female, not heterosexual because the fact remains that they are *not born with a sex genital*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi David
> I wonder if you can also draw the parallel
> with people who claim to be nonreligious or areligious, nontheist or secular,
> that indirectly "discriminate against" and promote bullying of those who are religious.
> 
> Does this same paradigm apply in that case?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You explain the relevance of your questioning to do with the foundation of this issue or take notice that you already reveal yourself to be so very desperately scrambling to try and make anything else the issue because you are unable to contest the facts which reveal homosexuals and homosexual activists for the liars, deceivers and discriminators that they prove to be as clearly demonstrated in the very composition beginning this very thread.!
> 
> You quite obviously demonstrate to not care anything  for respecting heterosexuality which is why you are so very weak and pathetic to try and make religion the issue when religion has absolutely nothing to do with the foundation of this issue again which is clearly demonstrated within the very composition beginning this very thread.
> 
> It is my pleasure to continue to fight for the well being and sanity of current and future generations and I also take great pleasure as well in pointing out homosexual activists many attempts of trying to make anything else the issue because they are not able to contest what fact reveals on the foundation of this issue with so much as a shred of validity!
> 
> All procedures, surgeries and altercations must be made illegal for being used to make a person appear the opposite sex that they are born, as well discrimination against heterosexuality needs to be criminalized for the well being and sanity of current and future generations. Which quite obviously means that transgender and transsexual needs to be criminalized.
> 
> love
> 
> David Jeffrey Spetch
> Ps. Be good, be strong!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hi David
> My apologies, and so sorry to give you the wrong impression.
> Homosexuality and heterosexuality has to do with spirituality.
> So yes I agree that religionizing it has nothing to do with resolving it, and yes it makes it worse.
> 
> I have found that the people reporting healing unwanted homosexual attractions use spiritual healing methods
> based on forgiveness, and most require the concentrated form of prayer used in Christian deliverance and healing.
> 
> So as science proves this process of healing is natural,
> we will get the religion out of the way and just show that this is pure energy and natural life forces restoring mind and body.
> 
> I have no gripes with you over that.
> 
> I was simply asking if you applied the same arguments
> to your previous stances against religion and Christianity in particular.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you encourage homosexuals to discriminate heterosexuals while expecting heterosexuals to accept being discriminated against.
> 
> Pretty sick, filthy and disgusting Emily. you encourage the exact thing that the composition beginning this very thread gives heads up about.
> 
> There is no argument, when I address the foundation of primary North American and global issues I back my clams with fact.
> 
> truth is the garbage hat crumbles when pit vs. fact every time.
> 
> Beliefs are either falsified or verified by fact.
> 
> Opinion does not change the facts I share.
> 
> When it comes to fact, there is no argument, there is recognition of fact or ignorance towards fact.
> 
> Thanks for demonstrating deliberate ignorance with your every response homosexual activist Emily.
> 
> 
> love
> 
> David Jeffrey Spetch
> Ps. Be good, be strong!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hi David: Sorry I am coming across the opposite to you.
> I don't believe in any person or group bullying anyone else.
> 
> I believe in spiritual healing to remove the spirit of bullying
> which is caused by unforgiveness.
> 
> I believe people are spiritually BORN the way we are
> and spiritually change by free will, not by this ugly bullying.
> 
> Any change should be controlled by us, like my friend
> who chose to change "his" body to express "her" female personality.
> Or my friend who gave up his "fear" that he was transgender
> and resolved his issues making him worry about being male and is okay now.
> both decided on their own, not by bullying by anyone else which made it worse.
> 
> Forgiveness heals, so that is what I support, not bullying by coercion or exclusion/discrimination.
> 
> As for gay marriage, and pro gay and anti gay,
> I believe both sides should respect each other's beliefs.
> Since it is spiritual beliefs and process involved, this should
> not be regulated or mandated by govt but remain free with people to work out without pressure.
> 
> There people who are naturally gay (who may or may not change, depending on their spiritual path in life) and unnatural cases caused by abuse that the
> people themselves WANT to change. So it isn't all the same way for everyone.
> 
> So EITHER side, by pushing ONE WAY on the others is bullying wrongfully.
> 
> So the SAME WAY you disagree with discrimination and bullying
> So do I disagree.
> 
> I actually AGREE with you such discrimination should stop.
> 
> I just happen to agree it should stop an ALL sides, not blaming one by the other!
> 
> Not sure if you are where I am with this.
> 
> Whatever words you were putting in my mouth, that perception of my views is presented backwards.
> What you are complaining about is NOT what I am saying or believe in supporting. At all!
> Sorry if that came across backwards.
> 
> Peace out.
> Yours truly,
> Emily
Click to expand...


 What you exemplify is attempting to try and make the issue about religion when this issue has absolutely nothing to do with religion all the while you avoid addressing the foundation of this issue with so much as a shred of validity time and time again with your every response as clear demonstration you yourself left behind right here on this very thread Emily. You go on and on about what you believe and yet you yourself exemplify to be lying (I'll continue on with that at the very end of this response in *bold*)Do you remember or did you ever have a clue towards what the foundation of this issue is even about Emily? Here, and notice not one mention of religious anything because religion has absolutely nothing to do with the *foundation* of this issue:

*Alberta Bill 10 Encourages Discrimination And Bullying Of Children

Amends RSA 2000 cS-3

3(1)* The School Act is amended by this section.
(3) Section 1(1) is amended by adding the following after
clause (b):

*(b.1)* “bullying” means repeated and hostile or demeaning
behaviour by an individual in the school community
where the behaviour is intended to cause harm, fear or
distress to one or more other individuals in the school
community, including *psychological harm or harm to an*
*individual’s reputation; *

The School Board and the government are already legally enforcing psychological harm upon children while openly supporting the harm of children and citizens reputations. This is a prime example of the government and the School Board themselves bullying children into becoming victims of a deliberate form of discrimination..

That Transsexuals and Transgender are legal and supported through school and in government is proof that the government and the school board are encouraging homosexuals to legally continue to discriminate heterosexuals. Some homosexuals go so far out of their way to deceive thus discriminate heterosexuals that they are even getting away with legally having their genital surgically mutilated to pretend to be the opposite sex that they are born which makes these homosexuals more convincing to discriminate heterosexuals with homosexual deceptions. The school board and the government supports discrimination against heterosexuality while they bully students into having to accept being discriminated against or further suffer more consequences.

This supports the humiliation of heterosexuals, the traumatization of heterosexuals, the degradation of heterosexuals, the discrimination of unsuspecting heterosexuals which is quite obviously bullying on the part of the government and on the part of the school board against our heterosexual children to be guinea pigs to be discriminated against by these homosexuals.

Because some homosexuals have a hard time accepting themselves for what they are, this is justification for the school board and the government to allow homosexuals to mentally, physically, emotionally harm heterosexuals with their every homosexual lie and deception?
Fact: "what makes a man a man is being born with a penis"

Fact "what makes a woman a woman is being born with a vagina"

Fact "what makes a homosexual a homosexual is that they have sex with those born with the same sex genital that they themselves are born with"

Fact "what makes a heterosexual a heterosexual is that we have sex with those born with the opposite sex genital we ourselves are born with".

The only people who try telling you different are homosexual activists which is what has opened the door and keeps the door wide open to continue to allow homosexuals to make a mockery out of heterosexuality with their every lie and deception and now it has infected our school systems as poor innocent children are being bullied into accepting being discriminated against or having to suffer the consequences for it. This is an outrage and quite obviously a door that needs to be slammed shut permanently.

A homosexual wanting to be with a homosexual is one thing. A homosexual out to deceive thus discriminate heterosexuals is completely unacceptable

people who try telling you such as

"95% of homosexuals are born with a insufficient amount of the required or normal chemicals that are usually needed in the development process during pregnancy. This causes fetus's to develop insufficiently one way or the other that differs from their physical attributes and development"

Is just another example of the excuses that homosexual activists will make up to be able to continue to justify homosexuals to legally discriminate heterosexuals. How do heterosexuals have the right to have sex exclusively with those born with the opposite sex genital we ourselves are born with.when we have these types of homosexuals deceiving us? It's discrimination. The school board and the government are currently educating children with that it is ok to suffer the discrimination, the physical, psychological, and emotional abuse if you are a heterosexual. Of course the excuse used is that homosexuals have a hard time accepting themselves for what they are so heterosexuals deserve to be discriminated against and proof of this is that the government and the school board force on the public and innocent little children that transgender and transsexual is legal.

Transgender, transsexual are exactly the types of homosexuals that discriminate heterosexuals for our sexual orientation, and while also in deceiving / discriminating heterosexuals with these homosexual deceptions, are also encouraging other homosexuals to the same.

Our legislation(s) and school board(s) need to be cleaned up immediately for the well being and sanity of current and future generations of students as well all citizens being governed!

All procedures, surgeries and altercations must be made illegal for being used to make a person appear the opposite sex that they are born, as well discrimination against heterosexuality needs to be criminalized for the well being and sanity of current and future generations. Which quite obviously means that transgender and transsexual needs to be criminalized.

Homosexuals wanting to have sex with other homosexuals or even bisexuals are one thing, but homosexuals that discriminate heterosexuals with homosexual deceptions is unacceptable. That this type of homosexual behavior being currently deemed as acceptable in the school system or in government is unacceptable.

Homosexuals who have a hard time accepting themselves for what they are is no excuse for making legal the discrimination of heterosexuals. The age has come for homosexuals to have to legally respect heterosexuals for being heterosexual especially in our school systems as well homosexuals are going to have to start accepting themselves for what they are instead of making heterosexuals suffer discrimination for these homosexuals having a hard time accepting themselves for what they are in the first place!

Just think, how is their equality for heterosexuals to be heterosexual when we have these homosexuals going so far out of their way to deceive us that they are getting their genitals surgically mutilated along with all kinds of other altercations and procedures? There is no equality in that.

It's time to remove homosexual activist insanity from legislation and school systems.

I'm blown away that false claims of discrimination was all it took for homosexual activists to escalate their lies and deceptions upon legislation and forced into the minds of poor innocent children in the first place. This really is way beyond an outrage and needs to be corrected immediately.

love

David Jeffrey Spetch
Ps. Be good, be strong!

I'll also include more information that homosexual activists have used to deceive society down here: Only I'll bring up the relevance that homosexual activists deliberately left out

A hermaphrodite is naturally born with two genitals, if they choose too, could have a genital removed and still be left with a genital that they were "naturally born with."

A person born without a genital is neither male or female. They are obviously not a homosexual or a heterosexual. They would obviously not have the nerve endings that make up a genital therefore what sex they pretend to be is their own choice to make and is irrelevant to the fact that these people are not homosexual, not male, not female, not heterosexual because the fact remains that they are not born with a sex genital.

*So Emily it is obvious that you lie by claiming you are against bullying while you encourage homosexuals who have a hard time accepting themselves for what they are to be able to legally discriminate others because these homosexuals have a hard time accepting themselves for what they are, you ignore the facts that prove your beliefs are nothing more than a method of homosexual activists yearning with every lie and deception that they can possibly fathom to be able to continue to keep the doors wide open in hopes for homosexuals to continue to be able to discriminate, humiliate, traumatize, degrade heterosexuals with these sick filthy homosexual deceptions.

 Everything you share is just another example of the excuses that homosexual activists will make up to be able to continue to justify homosexuals to legally discriminate heterosexuals. How do heterosexuals have the right to have sex exclusively with those born with the opposite sex genital we ourselves are born with.when we have these types of homosexuals deceiving us? It's discrimination. The school board and the government are currently educating children with that it is ok to suffer the discrimination, the physical, psychological, and emotional abuse if you are a heterosexual. Of course the excuse used is that homosexuals have a hard time accepting themselves for what they are so heterosexuals deserve to be discriminated against and proof of this is that the government and the school board force on the public and innocent little children that transgender and transsexual is legal.*

* Homosexuals who have a hard time accepting themselves for what they are is no excuse for making legal the discrimination of heterosexuals and that means no matter what lies and deceptions you homosexual activists desperately scramble to try and make the issue Emily. The age has come for homosexuals to have to legally respect heterosexuals for being heterosexual especially in our school systems as well homosexuals are going to have to start accepting themselves for what they are instead of making heterosexuals suffer discrimination for these homosexuals having a hard time accepting themselves for what they are in the first place!*

*All procedures, surgeries and altercations must be made illegal for being used to make a person appear the opposite sex that they are born, as well discrimination against heterosexuality needs to be criminalized for the well being and sanity of current and future generations. Which quite obviously means that transgender and transsexual needs to be criminalized.*

* Otherwise Emily, you exemplify discrimination against heterosexuality while further influencing that heterosexuals who don't accept discrimination is this most sick of ways deserve to be further penalized and all because some homosexuals have a hard time accepting themselves for what they are.*

* If spiritually all it takes to be a woman in the first place is how you feel, then why are you supporting homosexual males to get their genital surgically mutilated to pretend to be the opposite sex when according to your own very logic all it takes to be a woman is how you feel? That's aside from the fact that this is an example of you (a homosexual activist) evade the foundation of this issue while demonstrating to try and make your delusions the issue as clearly revealed within the very composition beginning this very thread that you are responding too in the first place Emily.*

* You are insane to suggest your logic works both ways when one side so clearly contradicts the other and quite clearly a supporter of homosexual activist insanity of which it is my pleasure to play a key role globally in ridding all current and future generations from homosexual activist insanity permanently and that includes legally and in school boards. *

love

David Jeffrey Spetch
Ps. Be good, be strong!


----------



## emilynghiem

Dear David:
I suggest that if you are going to work on this issue,
you ally with Christians who can prove that UNNATURAL
homosexuality and transgender conditions can be HEALED.

If you promote THAT SOLUTION to the problem,
more people will pay attention and hear the rest
of your arguments if you want to add that.

People want the SOLUTION and it is
SPIRITUAL HEALING.

And yes, this can be proven by SCIENCE.
Good luck!


----------



## bodecea

So much fun watching homophobe in-fighting.


----------



## David Jeffrey Spetch

I'll explain the following:which was extracted from my previous response to Emily:

*"If spiritually all it takes to be a woman in the first place is how you feel, then why are you supporting homosexual males to get their genital surgically mutilated to pretend to be the opposite sex when according to your own very logic all it takes to be a woman is how you feel? That's aside from the fact that this is an example of you (a homosexual activist) evade the foundation of this issue while demonstrating to try and make your delusions the issue as clearly revealed within the very composition beginning this very thread that you are responding too in the first place Emily."*

It is because the fact remains that besides anyone's so called beliefs, well all know that what it takes to be male is to be born with a penis or to be a woman is to be born with a vagina and that's the very fact that falsifies these liars and deceiving homosexual activists so called beliefs.  Just another example of homosexual activists desperately scrambling to try and make their every lie and deception the issue in attempt to continue to allow homosexuals to make a complete mockery out of heterosexual with every lie and deceptions that they can possibly fathom which quite clearly reveals that homosexual activists have absolutely no respect for heterosexuality what so ever let alone have any clue or respect for what it means to be "heterosexual". It certainly doesn't mean homosexual guinea pigs like homosexual activists fight so hard to continue to make out of us!

I need not ally with any such as you suggest Emily, I gang up on all of you so very easily myself with demonstrations of fact on the foundations of primary North American and global issues I address required for the well being and sanity of the future of the life on this planet.

love

David Jeffrey Spetch
Ps. Be good, be strong!


----------



## emilynghiem

bodecea said:


> So much fun watching homophobe in-fighting.



But I'm a homosexual activist, remember?

Because I do believe some people are spiritually born
transgender or homosexual, so that makes me a bully discriminating against heterosexuals
by acknowledging "some people are born" with the other orientation or gender spiritually.

I am such a bully!
Both a homosexual activist AND a homophobe, wow!


----------



## emilynghiem

Okay David, how about this idea.

You shorten your argument to just stating that people are
arguing that Gender is based on the Spiritual level, that spiritually
they are born male in a female body or female in a male body.

Because anything Spiritual cannot be proven by Science,
this does NOT belong in public school or govt policy.

So use THAT to argue that this issue should be removed from public 
policy decisions, because it will causes people to be judged by their spiritual
or religious beliefs, and will cause discrimination over views of science and religion.

If the people asking for gender to be recognized, other than determined at physical birth,
this has to be proven by SCIENCE first, and documented, not based on SPIRITUAL beliefs.

Where it is a spiritual or personal belief, it cannot be injected into
school or government policy which must remain neutral or science-based.

There, does that help?


----------



## emilynghiem

David Jeffrey Spetch
Hi David and Congratulations in advance!
You helped inspire an idea I have been contemplating how to put together. After praying and meditating on the conflict you face here, I decided to put myself in your shoes, and say it the way I imagine you asking for this:

An Agreement on Mutual Rights, Respect and Requirements

So if you like this, and can write it up for your Canadian legislators and policymakers,
I think you deserve to name it after yourself so it is not religious but an individual only, speaking.

the David Jeffrey Spetch Accord: An Agreement on Mutual Rights and Requirements
for example

The idea is that that groups ASKING for these rights must agree to the same,
and if they don't agree, but want free choice, they can't demand the same of others but respect free choice.

1. If they want their acceptance to be REQUIRED BY LAW
this gives no ability of the Acceptor to DISTINGUISH if the person is natural or unnatural,
sick or perverted, etc. but is requiring ALL to be treated as if they are normal and equal.

So the EQUAL requirement is to require that all such persons
go through the Spiritual Healing process so they CAN be either determined to be well
or made well if they are somehow unhealthy, unnatural, or abnormal.

If you want Spiritual Healing to be a CHOICE not a REQUIREMENT
then other people should have equal CHOICE to accept or reject you as abnormal or sick
and not REQUIRED because you didn't go through steps to prove it medically that
you were healed.

2. Is that clear? If the acceptance is mandatory, then screening for sick abnormal
conditions should be mandatory.

And if diagnosis and therapy for these conditions remains optional, then acceptance of such people should remain optional.

It would be "special rights" to make demands on one side without requiring equal on the other.

3. So the law is written openly, that for those who AGREE to go through
the requirements have the right to require acceptance from others
because they have medical documentation they went through healing and are naturally the way they are.
Without any sick behaviors or denial of problems that otherwise would have
been screened out by spiritual healing and the diagnosis and therapy that comes with it.

And those who DON'T agree to the standards
aren't protected by them.

So any creeps who are sick and don't agree to get help to check on that,
aren't allowed to abuse the law to hide behind. While the people who
are either healed or getting help with counseling to transition
because they aren't sick with some delusion are qualified to ask not to be treated
as a sicko, because they have the medical documentation and records to show for it.

I recommend this to you David so you are not coming
across as onesided, but trying to apply the law fairly to all sides treated equally.


----------



## David Jeffrey Spetch

Thanks for exemplifying another example that homosexual activists are so very desperate to ignore the facts that expose them for the liars and deceivers that they prove to be while homosexual activists compulsively and obsessively scramble to try and make their delusions the issue.

 Way too easy.and make no mistake transgender and transexual must be made illegal and you can push your healing crap on the homosexuals having a hard time accepting themselves for what they are!

 and btw, fact remains that homosexuality doesn't equal heterosexuality  If it were up to homosexuals to sustain the human race we would have died off thousands of years ago for weakly being a race of sexually defective but thanks to heterosexuality we even exist which by the way leads to this which is a completely different subject on homosexual activist insanity (If you would like to discuss that issue, I'd be willing to see what you have to say about it over there on the appropriate thread.

.How Homosexual Activists For Now Got Away With Making A Mockery Of Marriage US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum

love

David Jeffrey Spetch
Ps. Be good, be strong!


----------



## David Jeffrey Spetch

I just had a man with a surgically mutilated genital pretending to be a woman and claiming to be in a relationship for 13 years with an actual woman (aka born with a vagina) try and tell me that I have to prove that them pretending to be the opposite sex encourages homosexuals to pretend to be the opposite sex as well get the surgical genital mutilation thus leads to more heterosexuals to become victims to be degraded, humiliated and traumatized with discrimination.

They are attempting to try and tell me that I have to prove that advertising works! 

You can find that discussion on my google plus page under the title "How To Defeat Homosexual Activists 101 A Real Education"

All procedures, surgeries and altercations must be made illegal for being used to make a person appear the opposite sex that they are born, as well discrimination against heterosexuality needs to be criminalized for the well being and sanity of current and future generations. Which quite obviously means that transgender and transsexual needs to be criminalized. Homosexuals wanting to have sex with other homosexuals or even bi sexuals are one thing, but homosexuals that discriminate heterosexuals with homosexual deceptions is unacceptable. That this type of homosexual behaviour being currently deemed as acceptable in the school system or in government is unacceptable.

Homosexuals who have a hard time accepting themselves for what they are is no excuse for making legal the discrimination of heterosexuals. The age has come for homosexuals to have to legally respect heterosexuals for being heterosexual especially in our school systems as well homosexuals are going to have to start accepting themselves for what they are instead of making heterosexuals suffer discrimination for these homosexuals having a hard time accepting themselves for what they are in the first place!

love

David Jeffrey Spetch
Ps. Be good, be strong!


----------



## David Jeffrey Spetch

Today I finish corresponding on this site as the following was just moved from the political forum to something called the  rubber room just after I so easily bested the lot of them. Bias management. But first, I will make my rounds on my threads  to let everyone know why I no longer seek to waste my time corresponding on a site with bias management.

I will post starters to inform you but no more corresponding as I already made that very clear to the management of this  site.

This is the thread that was moved titled "Stop Allowing Innocent Citizens To Legally Become Victims!". Just goes to show how  weak and pathetic bias and discriminatory homosexual activists really are. Their days of crying wolf draw near to an end and  it is absolutely my pleasure to have played a key role globally in making it happen.

Error US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum

This is the thread where I informed management days ago in the feedback forum titled ""To the management of this site.

To the management of this site US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum

love

David Jeffrey Spetch
Ps. Be good, be strong!


----------



## Homo Bob

It was probably moved because you're a nut job, Dave. 

But you just keep believing it's the invisible homosexual mafia that follows you around if it makes you feel better


----------

